# T+B auratus sexing!



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a pair of auratus that are roughy a year old. I was sold 3 as a probable trio and 1 was getting picked on a bit too much and died shortly after gettin it. The previous owner had some eggs but never fertilized and it was just these 3 in the tank. I have ha these 2 since August and haven't heard any calling nor have I had any eggs, Fertilized or not. I was originally thinking it was still a 1.1 but when I looked at them both today when I moved them to there new tank they both looked pretty big like they were females. What do you guys think?
frog 1 ( more suspected male)






















Frog 2 (suspected female)


----------

